# Call Sequence for E-Caller??



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Now that I built my e-caller what is a good sequence of call to install? What sounds would you suggest and what would be the best timing of the sequence?

Any Help on this would be appriciated. I live in the Northeast if this would help any. I am completly new to this but am very excited to get going. I downloaded a sequence from Varmit Al's page but im not sure if this is the right stuff for around here.

Thanks in advance for your imput, Dave


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Well im new to Yote hunting but Varmint Al's Site has good sounds also try Western rivers they have sounds http://downloads.western-rivers.com/sound.php


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks ReKooh,

Ive downloaded lots of sounds but am more interested in your thoughts about the sequence in which to use them and which ones to put in. 
Please Help! Dave

oke:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Im interested to find out the answer to his question to, usualy when i make CDs i do 1 minute of calling 1 minute of silence and so on. But that hardly ever works........please someone answer this question im going out this weekend and wanted to make a calling sequence the right way!
~John M


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

lot of different ideas... i have hunted with 7 people in the last 2 years, and none of them are the same... one guy wants to call for 1 minute, then wait for 5 before making another sound... the next calls continuous for 5 minutes, then waits another 5 quiet, starts over again...

keep trying and figure out what works for you... myself, i have more luck calling for 30 seconds to a minute, then quiet for 5 minutes... call for 1 minute to 2 minutes, wait for 10-15 minutes... call for 2 minutes, then wait for 15 minutes...

:sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I generally call for 30 seconds of so then sit and watch for 2 to 3 minutes before starting over. If after 15 minutes nothing shows, I switch sounds or calls. During this time of the year if nothing shows in 15 minutes try some Coyote Howls (Female Invitation or Locator Howls).

A couple years ago my youngest daughter and I were sitting on a hill top scouting for the next mornings deer season opener. We arrived on this hilltop at about 1/2 hour before sunrise. We were watching a bunch of deer down in the bottom on a meadow. The one little fork horn buck kept looking up the hill at a fence line. I told my daughter that I figured there was more deer going towards the bottom down this fence line.

To my surprise there were two Coyotes sneaking down the fence line. When the Coyotes got to the end of the fence (the deer were about 200 yards from the end of the fence out in the meadow) the Coyotes actually were belly crawling. Well the Coyotes closed the distance to about 100 yards and the chase was on. The Deer disappeared into the tall Cat Tails on the edge of the meadow with the Coyotes disappearing behind them.

All of a sudden I thought COYOTE CALL. I grabbed a Sceery AP-3 Jackrabbit Call and did 30 seconds of Rabbit Squalls. Almost instantly a Coyote appeared on the edge of the Cat Tails. Looking through my binos I could see the Coyote sniffing the air and its ears would move just like a radar. When I would squeal on the Sceery the Coyote would trott towards the sound and when I would stop the Coyote would stop. While the Coyote was stopped I could see it sniffing the air and moving its ears like radar trying to find that rabbit. I'd start calling again and immediately the Coyote would start to trott my way again. Ended up I called in not the one but both Coyotes into 100 yards.

My theory was that by not calling constatntly I piqued the Coyotes curisoity. Besides I have never heard an injured rabbit squeal for 5 to 10 minutes constantly.

I am sure others will have other ideas as to what works for them and what does not work for them.

Larry

PS, want an education in calling coyotes ? Buy some of the videos available. I have watched Randy Anderson's "Calling all Coyotes" and it is not only entertaining, but also educational in that he demonstrates how to use the calls and what sounds to make.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm#Calling-Sequence Those are two calling seqences you can use i dont know if the will work i say just experiment with sounds.


----------

